# Oil Source



## jmottle (Mar 18, 2018)

After I saw @Janger group buy post, I just went to check if I had enough way oil.  That would be an affirmative.  I had forgotten I purchased some from Blue Chip machine shop in the US. (http://bluechipmachineshop.com/).  The order was a month delayed to due customs and eventually got returned.  As a consolation prize he sent me everything he sells.  Guess I'm set up for life!  Not super cheap to bring it up here, but it's nice stuff. Was before KBC started carrying smaller quantities.


----------

